# Serpent mini 25mm glass



## MoneymanVape (18/9/16)

Please please help, need replacement glass for serpent mini 25mm.
Wotofo didn't respond to my email.
Any info please.
Thanks


----------



## Waine (18/9/16)

@MoneymanVape My glass also broke. I also want a new one. However, I am contemplating buying a new Serpent mini 25 as then I will have a spare glass and a second RTA which is outstanding. I will get the black one for variety. The swopping of single coil builds and dual is a brilliant, versatile concept.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/16)

Waine said:


> @MoneymanVape My glass also broke. I also want a new one. However, I am contemplating buying a new Serpent mini 25 as then I will have a spare glass and a second RTA which is outstanding. I will get the black one for variety. The swopping of single coil builds and dual is a brilliant, versatile concept.



Excellent idea! Having a single and dual Serpent 25 operational at the same time is a NEED to have!


----------



## MoneymanVape (18/9/16)

Was thinking the exact think. Then i have a black and stainless. Still would want spare glass tho


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Was thinking the exact think. Then i have a black and stainless. Still would want spare glass tho



I'm sure the spare glass replacements will be available soon... Always takes a few weeks after launch for the replacements to appear.

As a matter of interest how did you manage to break 2 tanks?


----------



## MoneymanVape (18/9/16)

The first one i have no idee. The second one my mod was standing next to the couch and it fell over as i stood up. Had a big band on it didn't help at all. 
Love the tank use it daily since i bought it but the glass is thin and kak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/9/16)

@MoneymanVape , have moved this thread for you to "Who has stock" so vendors can help you out if they choose to.


----------



## MoneymanVape (19/9/16)

Actually thinking to see if the griffin of gemini glass wouldn't fit. Already checked the limitless plus.its a tadd to thik.


----------



## ettiennedj (16/11/16)

Any vendors have an update on the spare glass? Also in need


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Any vendors have an update on the spare glass? Also in need



@ettiennedj - http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/w...mm-25mm-replacement-glass?variant=31031838851


----------



## ettiennedj (16/11/16)

@Rob Fisher , appreciated thanks!

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (16/11/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> The first one i have no idee. The second one my mod was standing next to the couch and it fell over as i stood up. Had a big band on it didn't help at all.
> Love the tank use it daily since i bought it but the glass is thin and kak.



I must agree with you on the glass of the SSM25. I broke my seconds glass yesterday while trying to remove the bottom piece off with the "Twizer" tool to get to the coil. It annoyed me. Now I have to fork out R160 from the good gents at Sir Vape at month end to get two more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ettiennedj (3/12/16)

@Sir Vape , any eta on new stock of the 25mm? 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (3/12/16)

I feel so vulnerable without spare glasses for my SM25's. I think I need two vape bands on each RTA for protection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (5/9/17)

I know this is an old thread but are there any new vape shops that carry stock of the glass? 
Im currently on my spare due to my other one cracking on the one side when i tried to remove the tank. 

Dont want to sit with a problem if the spare glass breaks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (5/9/17)

StompieZA said:


> I know this is an old thread but are there any new vape shops that carry stock of the glass?
> Im currently on my spare due to my other one cracking on the one side when i tried to remove the tank.
> 
> Dont want to sit with a problem if the spare glass breaks.


I am in the same boat!! Needing some soon!! 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

